# Any Suggested Spacings for the CCP 11 2-5?



## Furball

Next weekend I hope to start building one of these into a conventional with titanium guides. Does anyone have any recommended spacings? Thanks. Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen

FB,
I just bought one of these from River (here on these boards, a quick poke around and you ahould find him.
He built the rod, so he would better be able to answer any questions as to his thinking behind the spacing, but here are the measurements that he used on this one.
No Guides on the Butt - All measurements are up from the base of the top section... 
To Center of Guide...
2.5, 18.75, 30.5, 39 & 7/8, 48.5, 55 & 3/8, 61.75 - tip

*Disclaimer *- I have not thrown this rod yet. I just got it last week, but I know that both River and Bronzbck1 will give you an honest opinion about it, and how the layout performs. I know that bronzbck1 was pretty happy with it and the long distance casting it provided.

Good Luck.
TjB


----------



## River

That spacing was given to me by the Distributer, I may have bowed the Rod and moved em a little - not much, Thats the Rod I called a "Long Distance Mullet Rod" because it has a hook keeper and Cork. You'll be very impressed by the way it throws, I was - I caught lots of nice Pompano on it earlier in the year and Bronzbk1 caught lots of fish with it during the summer using several different Akios reels. I'm hooked on the 10' 1-4 oz. CCP Rod built for casting - fits my Truck better - All of the CCP Rods are great - River


----------



## Tommy

Tom,

The spacings provided above should work well. Those are basically the factory rod spacings.

Tommy


----------



## Furball

Thanks guys. Sorry to have not acknowledged your kind help sooner. I am going to build the rod today with titanium guides. I am really excited about the prospect of using it this fall. Best regards, Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen

Hey!
We never heard how this came out!
Pics please...


----------



## Furball

Oops! I did not realize folks were expecting a report out.  I will take some photos and write something up.


----------



## luckyOC

I built mine around a year ago.. I used the K guides, just to try them out.
eva on both ends of the size 20 trigger seat, 5500 mag elite.
12 tip, 12,12,12,12,16,20,25... guide spacing from tip ring: 5.25, 11.5, 19.4, 30, 42.75, 57.75, 75 inches...

me likey


----------



## andrew k

i know this is late, i used the NGC system on mine and have 12 guides plus a tip using the K double foot guides by Fuji. this rod will cast a 2oz sting silver a mile. i can post the spacing tonight if need be. i used it all summer to throw metal, snag hooks and this fall i manged a 50" Red on a bucktail. The rod is awesome.


----------



## tjbjornsen

Damn Man! That is an awsome fish, and even more so that it came on one of the 2-5oz.
Tommy!
You Gotta use this one on the new website (as long as andrew does not mind).


----------



## Tommy

Andrew and his NICE drum will be on full display... 

With permission.

Andrew is a Cast Pro Series Pro Staffer, great guy, hell of a fisherman.

Tommy


----------



## Espresso

Can you post pics of your rod Andrew?


----------



## andrew k

thanks Tommy 

yeah i will when i get home today and give the guide spacings.


----------



## andrew k

ok here is the info on the 11' 2-5 i built. i used the New Guide Concept (NGC) system to build this rod. i originally spec'ed it out for a Boca 60 but decided to use an Emblem Pro 6000, doing the formula for the Boca the choker guide is 64" from the spool of the reel. since the Emblem is similar i left it. for those who are not familiar with the NGC, basically you knock the line down in 3 or 4 guides till you hit the choker then its a straight shot down the rod. the new "Microwave guide system" that is out now is very similar, but they do it in 1 guide instead of several. anyhow i can get more into that later. here is the specs:

18.5" handle to bottom of reel seat. 
7.5" foregrip

Guide info (measurements starting from the tip)

distance / guide size

4" / 8
8" / 8
12" / 8
16.5" / 8
21" / 8
25.5" / 8
30.5" / 8
36" / 8
43" / 8 (choker guide)
51" / 12
62" / 20
75" / 30

The guides i used were the double footed K Guides that Fuji has out now that i really like, model: BKWAG


----------



## andrew k

here are some pics:








Here is a look at the handle:

















here is the rest:

























let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Espresso

Thanks for the pics and details. Wow, 12 guides + tip. Do you think that's on the extreme side or can someone get away with maybe 10 or so guides? Just curios how many the factory build one comes with? Is the rod that flexible that requires all these guides? Fuji reel seat as well? Can you share what size? Thanks! Very helpful build.

Btw, what # line do you use and do you use a leader at all? Size 8 guides is pretty small on a surf rod.


----------



## andrew k

the factory 11 2-5 built spinning comes with 7 guides + tip. the major difference is the way the line is knocked down. the factory guide sizes are 40, 30, 25, 20, 16, 12, 12. basically you have a gradual knock down all the way down the rod. the new guide concept does it in the first 3 or 4 guides then the line goes straight out at that point. its tough to say with out showing/letting you cast it. im not saying that one way is better then the other, i have been happy with the NGC and have used it on a few other rods... the big question i get is does it help you cast? i think so, but the only way to tell for sure is cast one side by side. maybe one day in the future ill cast a factory built 11' next to mine to see which i can throw further. i do know it will throw a 2oz sting silver a loooong ways. 

the entire rod is parabolic, you probably could get a way with less guides, but i would static test/bend test it before wrapping/applying finish. when i built that one i taped the guides on and then ran line through them applied pressure like i was fighting a fish to make sure it looked ok. obviously i didn't bend it as far as the drum did in the picture above. below is a link to the info about the NGC, read it, it should make more sense then what im trying to explain here....

i used a Batson reel seat and i believe its a size 20. the main reel i use on it is a Daiwa Pro Emblem 65000 (or something like that) its big, its got 40 lb power pro on it. i do not use a shock leader, just a few feet 3 or 4 of 60lb mono as a leader. i built the rod for throwing snag hooks, plugs, and metal. ive thrown bait a few times with it, mainly for sea mullet/whiting if i need to get it out there. the 50" red in the picture above was actually caught on a 1 oz bucktail that myself and my buddy Alex poured/tied, we were looking for pups throwing plugs and buck tails and i found the momma, haha. that bucktail was retired after that catch.

here is the NGC site: http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/spinningNGC.pdf

let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Espresso

Good info Andrew. From what I've read, it's a really light blank, about 7.6oz or so for an 11 footer. How does that size reel balance on that rod? I wish a Shimano CI4 came in a larger size than 4000. I was considering either KWAG or LCAG (low riders) for a spinning setup. Probably size 10 running guides (10 guides in total + size 12 tip). I guess I'll have to read up on some opinions on similar 11' spinning setups.

Sounds like the rod can handle down to 1oz? How far do you think the 1oz bucktail casts? I've seen the video of Tommy casting the 11' prototype with 4.5oz. Seems to handle that fine and goes a long distance.


----------



## andrew k

its a very light blank, i dont have specifics on it, maybe Tommy can chime in and tell us how much it weighs. even with all the guides i have on it its still light. the reel im using weighs 22.6 so it adds a little to it but its not bad. i think it balances it very well. i have used this rod to snag bunker before, throwing over and over and over again and it never really gets heavy. 

as far as the guides go, you can use the low rider guides but i would make the first two regular/tall and step it down (if that makes sense). i personally like the K style guides. if you like the low rider style, or low framed guides you could start with the KWAG and then go down to the KLAG and then KTAG. i am currently building the CCP 10 footer and will have something similar to that. 

IMO 2 oz is the sweet spot, buddy up in Jersey has the same rod built slightly different and he likes the 3oz as the sweet spot. 1oz isn't bad, you can tell the rod wants more, but it throws it just fine to me. if i had to guess maybe 60 yards? i could be wrong though. where in VA are you? i live in Chesapeake/VA Beach area, id be willing to meet up and let you throw the 11' if you want.


----------



## Espresso

I'm close to Fairfax, VA so that's a good 3 1/2 hours from you. I don't know if you've attended the annual P&S Spring Fling at the Sandy Point State Park before? In the past a decent number of guys head out there for the spring run of large stripers at the foot of the Bay Bridge (late March/early April). Still a good hike for you to attend though. I don't make it down to VA Beach very often. It's been probably 5-6 years since my last visit.

I've handled the Mojo 10'6" 3/4-4oz rod before and it feels very noodley (if that's a word). I'd like a rod with a tad more backbone to handle 2-3oz but can do higher/lower in a pinch. Sounds like the CPS 11' here fits that bill. Based on a few opinions I've read, it compares very favorably to the CTS Vapor Trail 11' 1-4oz but cost much less.


----------



## andrew k

ahh i got ya. never made it up to sandy point, although I've seen in a few times going over that bridge...heard about the big bass though in the early spring. 

also can't speak on either the Mojo or the CTS as i have not thrown either one that you mention here.


----------



## jmadre

I have the Mojo Surf 10'6" 3/4-4 rod and I really like it for metal, but I think the 11' 2-5 will be my next rod. I've looked at the one that Bronzbck is fishing and I really like it. I'm hoping to build it for casting to be used as a mullet/pomp rod.


----------



## Espresso

andrew k said:


> 18.5" handle to bottom of reel seat.
> 7.5" foregrip
> 
> Guide info (measurements starting from the tip)
> 
> distance / guide size
> 
> 4" / 8
> 8" / 8
> 12" / 8
> 16.5" / 8
> 21" / 8
> 25.5" / 8
> 30.5" / 8
> 36" / 8
> 43" / 8 (choker guide)
> 51" / 12
> 62" / 20
> 75" / 30


Hey Andrew, I had a question. I got my blank from Tommy and was doing some test layouts. I was curious what's the distance from your reel stem to the end of the butt given yours 18.5" to the bottom of the reel seat? Also, after seeing how thin the rod tapers to, I'll have to decide between size 10 vs size 8 running guides. The rod is so slim it's like having a 11' fresh water rod. I wouldn't want to use too large running guides but it seems like the factory one uses size 12 fine. Still undecided between KWAG or LCAG but aiming for 9-10 guides + tip.

Btw, did you build up the grip area with cork tape before you used the shrink wrap (lower portion)? It feels really slim otherwise.


----------



## andrew k

Espresso not sure what you mean by reel stem? 

as far as guide sizes it depends on whether or not you will be using a shock leader...i do not use a shock just a few feet of mono before the bait/plug/rig. underneath the shrink i have rope on the bottom to give it a different feel and on top i have tape segmented to give it a different feel as well. one of the pictures above you can see it pretty good. i apologize for not getting back to you sooner things have been busy. not sure where in VA you are but if you want to meet up and cast mine i have no issues, matter fact you can throw all of the CPS rods if you would like.


----------

